# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  2.85 Gallon Nano

## gnesnah

My first attempt at Hemianthus callitrichoides. Decided on this instead of Monte Carlo since the tank is so small. I know this is not a easy plant to grow and if I fail I will replace them with Monte Carlo.

Undecided whether to flood the tank or wait till the plants take root. Probably the later.



Tank :
30x18x24cm 

Substrate :
ADA Amazonia Soil

Stone :
Ohko

Plant :
Hemianthus callitrichoides (Tropica 1-2-Grow) 

Lighting :
Up Aqua Pro Z Series Led 30cm

Filter :
Shiruba XB303

Media :
Seachem matrix
Poly-filter
Shiruba black sponge

CO2 : 
Pressurized solenoid regulator

Chiller :
120W TEM

----------


## fireblade

nice setup! behind should add more soil... :P

----------


## gnesnah

Already 4 inch of soil behind. 1 inch in front.

----------


## aza

Your rocks Rrock! Camping for future updates  :Smile:

----------


## Goalkeeper

Nice looking rocks!!

----------


## gnesnah

Day 7. No sign of growth yet.

----------


## aza

Patience young padawan. We measure planted tank time in months, not weeks nor days.

A trim today will show its effects next month.

Expect some melting due to transition growth.

Prepare to fight algae soon if you have high lights, low plant mass while running EI.

----------


## gnesnah

I am more worried about algae growth than plant growth especially for this type of setup. 

Hope to have the old timers guidance once the tank is flooded on managing algae. All tanks have them just how much.

----------


## NanoScaper

Hi, gnesnah.

I've been following this thread secretly. :Shhh: 

I like how nicely your substrate and hardscape has been placed.

This isn't your first time taking a shot at aquascaping, right? :Think: 

Would love to see how this turns out.

All the best.

----------


## gnesnah

Hi Wan

My 1st planted tank which I started last November with a few pieces of lava rock and a pot of hairgrass. Didn't like how it turned out.

This HC tank is my 3rd. Spent time looking at all the pictures and videos on the net to get some ideas.

Still have my 2nd 30cm cube planted tank of Nanas. This how it looks.

----------


## ongxt

Looking nice! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## NanoScaper

> Hi Wan
> 
> My 1st planted tank which I started last November with a few pieces of lava rock and a pot of hairgrass. Didn't like how it turned out.
> 
> This HC tank is my 3rd. Spent time looking at all the pictures and videos on the net to get some ideas.
> 
> Still have my 2nd 30cm cube planted tank of Nanas. This how it looks.


Thanks for sharing this, gnesnah. Appreciate it.

----------


## gnesnah

Day 16 

2 weeks for the HC to take root. Time to transition them to submerse form. Flooding the tank.

----------


## fireblade

will you pump in CO2?

----------


## gnesnah

> will you pump in CO2?


Yes 3-4bps for the next few days and then gradually reduce to 1bps over a few days.

Lighting 6 hours everyday. 50 percent water change everyday for 2 weeks.

----------


## NanoScaper

> Yes 3-4bps for the next few days and then gradually reduce to 1bps over a few days.
> 
> Lighting 6 hours everyday. 50 percent water change everyday for 2 weeks.


Oh, wow. A high-tech nano planted tank. I like where this is going.

gnesnah, do you mind sharing how your filter, CO₂ and chiller are connected?

Thank you in advance.

----------


## gnesnah

> Oh, wow. A high-tech nano planted tank. I like where this is going.
> 
> gnesnah, do you mind sharing how your filter, CO₂ and chiller are connected?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


Tank Inlet > Filter In > Filter Out > Inline CO2 Diffuser > Chiller In > Chiller Out > Tank Outlet

----------


## fireblade

thank you for the details!

----------


## gnesnah

> thank you for the details!

----------


## jackychun

Very neat and pretty set up! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gnesnah

> Very neat and pretty set up! 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you.  :Smile:

----------


## Halfbeak

Nice looking hi-tech nano, how's the operation time period for this chiller on your tank?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gnesnah

> Nice looking hi-tech nano, how's the operation time period for this chiller on your tank?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No good.

Chiller set at 25 with ambient 27. Chiller kicks in every 30mins and takes another 30mins to cool to 25.

----------


## fireblade

will there be flow issue when the canister is sitting side by side the tank? my 2224 always give me problem even though it is sitting slightly lower than my tank.

----------


## gnesnah

> will there be flow issue when the canister is sitting side by side the tank? my 2224 always give me problem even though it is sitting slightly lower than my tank.


Issue like reduced flow? Of course what more with a chiller connected. But it's enough for this tank with around 10 liters of water.

----------


## fireblade

what I mean is sometimes if you move it around, the flow will stop and need to start sucking water again...

----------


## gnesnah

My filter is using 12mm hose. I use 9 mm hose for my inlet/outlet. I will have issue too with no flow if I use 12mm for inlet/outlet. Try it see if it works.

----------


## fireblade

OIC... thanks!

----------


## gnesnah

I had tested with Gex chiller which is tall on my 36cm tank(slightly bigger than the HC 30cm tank but not by much) which work. 12mm hose completely no flow until I use 9mm hose. Just insert the 9mm into the 12mm no need to get reducer.

In the end decided to put away the Gex chiller and use the TEM chiller instead. It's bigger than my HC tank.

----------


## fireblade

Chiller bigger than the tank... :P

----------


## Sathia

I notice the temperature set in the chiller is 26.5. I thought with fan also you can acheive that temperature. 

Correct me if I am wrong

----------


## gnesnah

> I notice the temperature set in the chiller is 26.5. I thought with fan also you can acheive that temperature. 
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong


A lot depends on the ambient temperature. For both fan and TEM chiller. Only the latter there is no need to top up water.

----------


## Halfbeak

Thanks for the details on the chiller operation. And your right, fan can bring down to that temperature depending on the surroundings. But I still got flamed for claiming this on my post when I wanted to sell my set up with a fan.

----------


## fireblade

my tank using fan can never achieve 26 degrees... always hover around 29 to 31 degrees
and when I removed my fan it still hover around 29 to 31 degrees......
don't understand why..
and I have a digital and a alcohol thermometer in the same tank.

----------


## gnesnah

Day 30 : Growth is slow but it's ok since I have only 6 hours of photo period. They will carpet eventually and I didn't want too fast growth as it mean more work.

----------


## fireblade

nice one..

----------


## limz_777

> my tank using fan can never achieve 26 degrees... always hover around 29 to 31 degrees
> and when I removed my fan it still hover around 29 to 31 degrees......
> don't understand why..
> and I have a digital and a alcohol thermometer in the same tank.


sometimes i wonder as well , but some speculations i figure out ,which is everyone is staying at different areas (windy) , 2nd is most aquarium thermometer doesnt display accurate readings

----------


## Just

very nice scape...awesome

----------


## gnesnah

Bought another 2.85 gallon tank. I like working with small tank...less soil, less water, less work and less everything especially $$$.

Ran out of idea, or because I couldn't find any stones I like for scaping hence only just soil.

Had 5 layers of light diffuser to hold the slope...hope it's enough.

Probably Monte Carlo to carpet because I will not be having chiller for this setup. And my Brownie Ghost.

----------


## NanoScaper

> Bought another 2.85 gallon tank. I like working with small tank...less soil, less water, less work and less everything especially $$$.
> 
> Ran out of idea, or because I couldn't find any stones I like for scaping hence only just soil.
> 
> Had 5 layers of light diffuser to hold the slope...hope it's enough.
> 
> Probably Monte Carlo to carpet because I will not be having chiller for this setup. And my Brownie Ghost.


Hello, gnesnah.

Out of curiosity, will you be using the same model of filter and injecting CO₂ for this tank setup?

----------


## gnesnah

> Hello, gnesnah.
> 
> Out of curiosity, will you be using the same model of filter and injecting CO©ü for this tank setup?


Will be using the Shiruba 303 filter and pressurized CO2 for this setup. Cooling with fan.

Tank planted with Monte Carlo with 1 solitary stone for hardscape.

DSM for 2-3 weeks before I flood the tank to prevent floaters.

----------


## fireblade

nice rock and tank!
may I know where you got your tank and how much does it cost?

----------


## gnesnah

> nice rock and tank!
> may I know where you got your tank and how much does it cost?


SGD31 East Ocean Aquatic at Havelock Road. If getting the 30cm call to check stock before you go down.

----------


## fireblade

oh great! I go there almost everyday... my kids love to walk inside...
thanks for the info!

----------


## gnesnah

If you are setting up a 30cm. Can google images of "ADA Mini S" to see what other hobbyist can do with a small tank.

----------


## NanoScaper

> Will be using the Shiruba 303 filter and pressurized CO2 for this setup. Cooling with fan.
> 
> Tank planted with Monte Carlo with 1 solitary stone for hardscape.
> 
> DSM for 2-3 weeks before I flood the tank to prevent floaters.


Hello, gnesnah.

Thank you for sharing your setup yet again.

Appreciate it.

----------


## gnesnah

HC tank update. 

Received my Chihiros A-series led. Light seem to be a little yellowish and not as bright(disappointed) compare to the Up Aqua Z-Pro. But after having it for a day it seem the clarity inside the tank is better with the Chihiros, I can see the BBA on the Bucep inside the tank much clearer. With the Up Aqua it's just bright and white to my eyes. I am still waiting for my Chihiros RGB to arrive this weekend.

This is a shot using my camera phone with the Chihiros Led.



Up to 15% of the HC leaves are yellowing since 1 week back. I wish I knew what is lacking that is making them yellow. Or was it too much of something?

Dosing with Tropica Premium Fert and Seachem Excel as per instruction.

Had green dust algae on the wall and rocks and the otos did great job clearing them up.

----------


## gnesnah

HC tank update.

Now upto 40pct of the HC are brown. Not melting but just won't stay green. 




MC tank update.

Added AR mini behind during dry start and many leaves melted away because I didn't cover the tank to keep the humidity in. Kept spraying until the leaves stick together and melted away. Had to prematurely flood the tank. 

11 days after tank is flooded. AR mini has recovered and all rotten leaves are gone.

----------


## fireblade

got a feeling that the MC tank is not bright enough... maybe is the camera setting...

----------


## Everlance

for hc tank, what is your co2 level? any ferts?

----------


## gnesnah

> got a feeling that the MC tank is not bright enough... maybe is the camera setting...


Do you mean the HC tank? It does look dimmer from the picture. Maybe it's the camera phone I am using. Not good with photo taking but it isn't this dim.

----------


## gnesnah

> for hc tank, what is your co2 level? any ferts?


At the moment 1.5bps. Quite high for such a small tank but since the fishes are doing fine I let it be. 

From 3bps immediately after flooding(Did DSM) tuned down to 0.5bps, thinking of adding cherry shrimps but that's when everything went south. Could also be the light fixture change from Up Aqua Pro to Chihiros. 

Dosing Tropica Premium once a week after 50pct water change. Had stop dosing Seachem Excel daily.

Did a trim and hope the new growth will stay healthy.

----------


## Everlance

1.5bps should be fine, 0.5bps is way too low. the hc's must have suffered during that time period. chihiros lighting should not be the problem but why do you hang your light so high up? you can increase the dosage of your premium fert by 2 times as K is quite important for hc at the start. have you checked your nitrate readings? Premium does not contain N & P. i know amazonia releases ammonia at the start but you should still test for nitrate just to be sure.

----------


## gnesnah

> 1.5bps should be fine, 0.5bps is way too low. the hc's must have suffered during that time period. chihiros lighting should not be the problem but why do you hang your light so high up? you can increase the dosage of your premium fert by 2 times as K is quite important for hc at the start. have you checked your nitrate readings? Premium does not contain N & P. i know amazonia releases ammonia at the start but you should still test for nitrate just to be sure.


Thanks for the input. I will keep the bps at 1.5 and lower the height of the light fixture. Increase the fert dosing too since I have no algae issue.

Don't have test kit to test for nitrate or ammonia. Maybe I will do twice weekly water change of 50pct since the volume is only a few litres...tap water to provide the nitrate. When I was doing daily water change everything was fine.(As what I am doing now with the MC tank daily water change plants are healthy)

----------


## gnesnah

HC tank update :

Had a outbreak of BBA growing on the stones. Cleaned out the filter, a lot of dead and rotting HC inside. Sprayed with 1ml Excel everyday and most of the BBA has turned white.



MC tank update :

Did a trim on the MC so as to let them grow flat because some are growing upwards. 

AR mini grows very fast once it had taken root. Thought they are suppose to be redder instead of brownish pink.

----------

